# Fresh Snow Rabbit Hunt



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Me and a friend of mine had a very good day today Rabbit hunting with the fresh snow we got last night. We had some great runs today with the Beagles. Only killed the ones the dogs ran for a while.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I said this am would be a good day for bunnies nice job


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Roosted said:


> View attachment 289307
> 
> 
> Me and a friend of mine had a very good day today Rabbit hunting with the fresh snow we got last night. We had some great runs today with the Beagles. Only killed the ones the dogs ran for a while.


Lots of memories for me in that pic. Thank you !!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job, you are almost making me miss the snow.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Great pic. Congrats on a fun day. Many of you probably remember that I made posts over the years about my old dog Ticker and her buddy Sadie. I lost Ticker in late July(would have been 15 in August). I have been out a few times with my buddy Dave and his Sadie but its not quite the same. So, Roosted I sincerely hope you enjoyed your fresh snow rabbit hunt and hope you have many more this season and seasons to come. Trust me, it seems like the blink of an eye when you realize the puppies you once trained are now gone from your kennel.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That picture brings back many memories. Thanks for sharing and good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great photo! Those pups did a fine job and really enjoyed the snowy day you guys had. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you guys and glad you like the picture and some of the hunt. And GalionLex I know exactly what you mean on Training a young Beagle and the days go by fast and pretty soon the dogs are old and you wonder where the time went. I would love to have a some of my Beagles back from the past. TallTim I know your not missing this Ohio snow down there in Florida !


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Nothing like remembering a great hunt while eating rabbit pot pie! There's nothing like beagle music on a snowy day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As with others...the pic bring back some very fond memories.
Thanks for posting.
Nothing like hunting in the snow.
Had beagles for several years.
Sure makes me want more.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Tracker got to get out and chase four rabbits yesterday afternoon. Conditions were very good with the new snowfall. We jumped 4 and I let her chase them by me at least twice. I ended up shooting two and then put the gun away and let her just chase. The last one she chased by me 3 times before I pulled her off and headed to the house. What a great day with my buddy.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I went out Saturday with my buddy Dave, his son Todd, and of course Sadie the beagle. We had a fun day. Took four rabbits with Sadie doing a great job on all of them. The fresh snow from Friday night was a big benefit for Sadie. Otherwise, she would have had frozen snowmelt to try and track on....... Not good.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Tomorrow should be a great day. My son is taking his dog to the vet at 10 and then we will head out for a couple of hours to hunt. This fresh snow will be great until it melts. Good luck to all bunny chasers.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I got to sneak out after work tonight and Tracker got one long chase in. She’s resting up on my lap for a big day tomorrow


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

We had a great time chasing rabbits today. My son and my nephew joined me. We jumped 6 and got four. Tracker had some good chases. My granddaughter enjoyed looking at and touching the bunnies.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I had another great chase with Tracker last night. She ran the same rabbit by me three times. The second time it hopped by me and stopped about 4 feet away. I didn't have the gun with me as I was cutting saplings down in my CRP field.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

BankAngler said:


> I had another great chase with Tracker last night. She ran the same rabbit by me three times. The second time it hopped by me and stopped about 4 feet away. I didn't have the gun with me as I was cutting saplings down in my CRP field.


Has your CRP been good for the rabbit population? I just planted my CRP last spring along a Woody/brushy creek line and it’s full of rabbits already. It’s about 2’ tall on average


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

My CRP has been really good. I’ve got 12 acres in warm season grasses. This is the 25th year I’m the program. I had to reseed 5 years ago and my Big Bluestem really took off. I mow a different strip every year and that stimulates The Bluestem even more. I shot 16 rabbits out of that field last year and 9 this year. The snow pounded the brush down some but there are still plenty of places for the bunnies to hide.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just curious are you guys mostly hunting private land? I have a few places that are private that I can Take my dog to just to let her run but can not hunt on and we always turn up rabbits, we also have a farm that we hunt and also get rabbits up every time we go. However every time we try a piece of public land though we RARELY find any rabbits no matter how thick and tangly it is.

Just curious what types of land your having success on in hopes to locate a few more areas here in NE Ohio. Only Public areas I've had any luck with are out at west branch and the briars where so thick you couldn't even see the rabbits and the poor dogs where so bloody and beat after it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a great rabbit dinner yesterday. Made the rabbit in the pressure cooker then saute in garlic/butter. Also tried cauliflower and broccoli
in the pot which was also excellent. Rabbit was peel off the bone and veggies were crisp and tasty. Now I have to find someone to donate a couple (or three) squirrels as I cannot hunt the fields and woods any longer. ANY OFFERS ?  I live in the City Of Medina and over run with deer and squirrels but can't risk collecting anything, even with my pellet rifle.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Colonel.... yes to answer your question. All rabbits that I and my buddies have taken over the years have come off of private land. The few times I have been out this year have been good as far as numbers go. As I have mentioned many times in the past we all hunt with .410 pistols. Consequently the kill rate is minimal. Glad you had a great rabbit meal yesterday Shortdrift. I bet that was pretty good on a cold winter day !!!


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Shortdrift that meal sure sounds good ! Wish I was closer to where you live I would be glad to give you a few squirrels. Tall Tim and myself actually met you quite a few years ago at one of the earlier walleye wisdom seminar at that Pizza place I can’t remember the name of the pizza place though. Gary and Nicholas Zart held the seminar. We enjoyed talking to you. To answer your question Colonel we hunt all private property for rabbits.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Roosted said:


> Shortdrift that meal sure sounds good ! Wish I was closer to where you live I would be glad to give you a few squirrels. Tall Tim and myself actually met you quite a few years ago at one of the earlier walleye wisdom seminar at that Pizza place I can’t remember the name of the pizza place though. Gary and Nicholas Zart held the seminar. We enjoyed talking to you. To answer your question Colonel we hunt all private property for rabbits.


Samosky's in Valley City


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep that’s it . Thanks Joekacz


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

All of my rabbits have been taken on private ground. I own 26 total acres that all but one rabbit in the last two years has been taken off of. I hunt another 10 acre woods that usually produces a couple of good chases per year. My 26 acres is 5 acres of woods with a lot of tree tops, 3 acres of CREPS ground, and the remainder is CRP. The cover in the CRP is pretty good until the snow packs it down. I've cut up a lot of downed trees and always make big piles with the tree tops for escape cover for the rabbits. 
I've done a lot of work just to make a good area for my beagle to play. She is a family dog but loves chasing rabbits. Before we got her, we had Labrador Retrievers. I had my CRP set up as a dog training area so we could purchase pheasants and hunt over our Labs.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I appreciate the response bankangler, thank you.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I got Tracker out last night for one last chase before season goes out. It took a while to find a rabbit but we jumped a big one and the chase was on. Conditions were pretty good because Tracker ran faster than she has all winter. She chased it by me three times before I pulled her off. The wind wreaked havoc on my CRP as most of the big bluestem was pretty flat. My small woods has another dozen ash that snapped off during the wind over the weekend too.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Do you have much switch grass in your CRP? It seems to stand up to anything Mother Nature can throw at it. I’ve had several ice storms this year, snow pac, and high winds that hasn’t even phased it. The ice layed it down some, but it stood right back up after the ice melted.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I don’t have any switchgrass in my stand. I had to plant warm season grasses for CRP and switch wasn’t in the seed mix.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Switch grass is a native warm season grass. I hunt several properties that have Switch Grass in the CRP mix and I saw how well it provides year long cover for wildlife, so I made sure to have it in my mix.


----------

